# Hanalei Bay Resort update



## Phill12 (Nov 1, 2007)

We are going to Hawaii in 2008 and thought we might take second week in Princeville. We heard great things about Hanalei Bay Resorts and the reviews from their site last review 2005 was as expected top review!

 We then check out Tug reviews and it is scary listening to these people!  

 Old resort small smelly,dark mold rooms and units are nothing more than converted motel.
 Bugs coming out of fish dinners and it just gets worse.  

 Most people give honest reviews and on Tug we expect it but to read these it sounds like nothing good about this resort.

 I would like to hear from some of you that have taken your families there last couple years because from our reviews I want nothing to do with this place.


----------



## Kenrabs (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm interested to hear  what others have to say on this also. I have an exchange there for July 09. From what I've read the rooms with the issues are the studio and one bedrooms. I look at it this way worst case I'm in paradise staying in a bad room. Looks like I will have to spend most of my time out doors and sight seeing. What a drag that will be.


----------



## somerville (Nov 2, 2007)

I own a 1BR unit there, and I will be returning there for a visit next Friday.  My experience has been different than others.   The 1 BR units are converted hotel units.  One room is the living and dining area.  The other is the bedroom.  There are two baths, one on each side.  The kitchens in the 1BR units are small (compact).  We don't do a lot of cooking in the room, so that is not an issue.  We have not experienced the problems that others have reported with their rooms.  The HVAC system had been upgraded in the rooms when we were there last year.  The exterior was in good repair, and it appeared that there was an ongoing maintenance program.  The timeshare resort has an ongoing interior maintenance program.  There is only one building with 1BR units that has a view of the ocean.  The others have mountain views.  The grounds are very pretty, and you can walk to the beach.

Only about one half of the resort units are in the timeshare program.  The others are wholly owned units, and the management is not responsible for interior maintenance of these units.  Some people who have reviewed the resort have stayed in some of these units.  That said, not all of the poor reviews have come from occupants of wholly owned units.

We like the resort so much, that we have purchased two 2BR EOY intervals in the past year (resale, of course).  The 2BR units generally have better views.

I will write a review of our stay when I return mid November.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 2, 2007)

We ate at the restaurant several times during our October stay.

Great food, great service, unsurpassed view, beautiful grounds.  Don't know about the condos.

Sterling


----------



## wilma (Nov 2, 2007)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> We heard great things about Hanalei Bay Resorts and the reviews from their site last review 2005 was as expected top review!


There are also mixed reviews on Tripadvisor, many who have stayed in the 1 bedroom bldgs have the dark, moldy room experience. Where did you see the top review from 2005?


----------



## jlee2070 (Nov 2, 2007)

It's been a while since I have been there (2002).  As I recall, Buildings 1 and 2 are the dark/damp buildings.  I believe they are called "Hibicus" and "Bougainvilla".  These 2 buildings are up towards the parking lots with lots of very large trees shading the units.  We stayed in the Plumeria Building and it was pretty nice with a very nice view of the Bali Hai Mountains.  The resort was dated at the time and was in need of renovations.  The units were nice but also dated and the AC was  bit smelly...  But as I have said, this was a while ago and things might have gotten updated since...

Trying to attached a map of the resort...  Hopefully it shows up...


----------



## david8054 (Nov 2, 2007)

I was shown a 2 bedroom unit on Thursday of last week. Although my timeshare experience is limited, I thought the unit looked really nice and updated.  The view of the mountains (which in this case I would definitely prefer over the ocean) was spectacular.  The grounds and facilities were also very good.

That being said, I don't know anything about the 1 bedroom units, but I did have  an overall favorable impression.  The salesman also told me it was the only timeshare in Princeville that had direct access to the beach.

Another resort to consider is Pahio Ka eo Kai, where we stayed last week.  I felt that many of the units in the complex were not greatly located, but if you can get phase III (especially buidling 36, where we were) you are practically in your own private home, right on the golf course. I also saw the Bali Hai, which is a big complex with many units that on first impression made me feel like I was back in California.

Best of luck to you in making your arrangements.

David Fraser


----------



## somerville (Nov 2, 2007)

jlee2070 said:


> It's been a while since I have been there (2002).  As I recall, Buildings 1 and 2 are the dark/damp buildings.  I believe they are called "Hibicus" and "Bougainvilla".  These 2 buildings are up towards the parking lots with lots of very large trees shading the units.  We stayed in the Plumeria Building and it was pretty nice with a very nice view of the Bali Hai Mountains.  The resort was dated at the time and was in need of renovations.  The units were nice but also dated and the AC was  bit smelly...  But as I have said, this was a while ago and things might have gotten updated since...


I stayed there in 2004 and 2006 in 1BR units and will be returning for a week next Friday.  There has probably been a lot of change since 2002.  When we were there in 2004, there was a lot of evidence of exterior renovations.  When we were there last year, the grounds and exteriors looked even better.  They were in the process to refinishing the tennis courts.  The first year we were there, we stayed in the Guava building.  The Guava building units have the best views of all the 1BR buildings and have better views of Hanalei Bay than many of the 2BR units.  There are not many units in that building. 

The resort is supposed to now have a 5 year cycle for refurbishing the interiors.  Last year, we stayed in Unit 1203/04 of the Hibiscus building.  I was told that the unit was scheduled to be refurbished this year.  We found the unit to be in good condition, and there was no mildew smell.  I can't speak to the unit that the last person who last posted a review on TUG stayed in.

I can tell you that if our unit was in poor condition, I would have heard something from my wife.  She travels for business and prefers to stay in Westin and W hotels.  We have also stayed next door at The Princeville Hotel.  As I said earlier, I will give an update on the condition of the resort and our room when I return.

My review from last year can be found at this link: http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/resortreviews.php?do=review&review=36
You may have to be registered and logged in to be able to view it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 2, 2007)

somerville said:


> The Guava building units have the best views of all the 1BR buildings and have better views of Hanalei Bay than many of the 2BR units.



And unsurprisingly, they use a refurbed unit on the top floor of the Guava building for tours.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 2, 2007)

The walking up and down the hills about did my mother-in-law in this year.  We didn't stay there, but I wanted to walk around the place, with so many TUGgers loving the resort.  Mom and I walked on down to the Princeville hotel, then Rick picked us up from the front of the hotel.   It was a beautiful place.  I still think Shearwater is the absolute best place to stay on Kauai, but I am biased.


----------



## Phill12 (Nov 2, 2007)

wilma said:


> There are also mixed reviews on Tripadvisor, many who have stayed in the 1 bedroom bldgs have the dark, moldy room experience. Where did you see the top review from 2005?




 The forum was their own site so of coarse they only list top reviews!

 I just called and talk to a lady that handles the timeshares exchange program and was told this resort has units privately  owned by people and units that are part of the timeshare exchange system. She said two bedrooms are privately owned units and timeshares for exchange are all one bedrooms.Funny because the II book shows two bedroom sleeps six also!

 I ask her three times about the reviews being so bad and what could she tell me about the rooms and she kept saying she really couldn't answer that question. 

  I asked her these questions because we own at The Ridge Tahoe which is same ownership and they highly recommend this resort to my wife and I this week when we went up for some bonus days.

 Even this didn't get me answers which scares me even more!
 It only took one day to get this trade and half the fee with II because of the same ownership. But I guess that is where the clout stops because she would only tell me the building was built in the 70 s.


 I have about three hours to still tell II no and not sure weather to try it or not.

 We decided it just wasn't worth it and had II cancel it for us!


----------



## wilma (Nov 2, 2007)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> She said two bedrooms are privately owned units and timeshares for exchange are all one bedrooms.
> 
> Also none of the one bedrooms are with ocean view!
> 
> I have about three hours to still tell II no and not sure weather to try it or not.



Not true! There are lots of 2 bedroom timeshare units and those are the ones you want as an exchanger because you have the best chance of a nicer view and quieter location. The 1 bedroom units in the Guava bldg (all 1 bedroom) have wonderful ocean views, but exchangers do not get the Guava only the dark, depressing Bougainvilla, Hibiscus, and Heliconia. The grounds and beach access here are wonderful but most of the 1 bedroom units are awful.


----------



## barndweller (Nov 2, 2007)

I own at Hanalei Bay. I absolutely love going there. That being said, my advice is to not exchange there unless you get a 2 bedroom. The 2 bedroom units are in the buildings that have the best views, are in the best condition and are in the condo buildings (not the converted motel building where most complaints originate.) There are only a handful of 1 bedroom units that have a view and the majority of the 1 bedrooms are in the converted motel units. The best units of any size are all privately owned. The management company at the resort (Quintus) has not done anything to improve the condition of the resort. The private homeowners assn. doesn't want to spend anything for maintainence either. We timeshare owners are stuck with a lousy management company that has been very unreponsive to the timeshare owners.

It can be a wonderful place for vacation but only if you have a 2 bedroom confirmation. JMHO


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 2, 2007)

I can see how the smaller units would get a little moldy because the resort is built in a very wet area, lots of shade, too.  But the views from some of those units must be spectacular.  I saw a two bedroom for exchange on II the other day, about four days ago, and I was sure wishing I could try the place.  

That is good advice, Julie, for exchanging only into a two bedroom.


----------



## Phill12 (Nov 2, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I can see how the smaller units would get a little moldy because the resort is built in a very wet area, lots of shade, too.  But the views from some of those units must be spectacular.  I saw a two bedroom for exchange on II the other day, about four days ago, and I was sure wishing I could try the place.
> 
> That is good advice, Julie, for exchanging only into a two bedroom.




 Hi Cindy: I called II just now and the lady was great and canceled my reservations. She checked and the person at the resort did lie to me because II does have 2-bedroom units that do come into the exchange system!

 No chance of a two bedroom because we had the Ridge rent our lockoff for ski season so we are only giving them a one bedroom. No way we would get  a 2-bedroom there.

  We kept our two bedroom in the Naegle for July 4th week. 

 I can not believe all this bull when the owners are the same as our resort. This was one main reason for trying it. 

  We went to front of the line and paid less because of same ownership. It only took one day to get offered this resort.


----------



## barndweller (Nov 2, 2007)

For future reference, Softballdad, keep your 2 bedroom at Ridge intact and deposit it at II for an AC. Use the full unit for an exchange to HAN ( put in a request & you'll get it.) Use the AC for another great week in a lot of places including Hawaii & Tahoe. The 2 bedroom units at HAN are not lock-offs (for depositing purposes) so to get one you usually must exchange an equal size.


----------



## somerville (Nov 2, 2007)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> The forum was their own site so of coarse they only list top reviews!
> 
> I just called and talk to young lady that handles the timeshares and was told this resort has units owned by people and units that are part of the timeshare.  She said two bedrooms are privately owned units and timeshares for exchange are all one bedrooms.Funny because the II book shows two bedroom sleeps six also!


As others have posted, this is incorrect.  There are BOTH two bedroom and one bedroom units in the timeshare program.  Approximately half of the units at the resort are wholly owned, with the balance in the timeshare program.  I should know, I own 2 EOY two bedroom units and 1 EOY one bedroom unit.



SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> I ask her three times about the reviews being so bad and what could she tell me about the rooms and she kept saying she really couldn't answer that question.
> 
> I believe her name was Ruth! I asked her these questions because we own at The Ridge Tahoe which is same ownership and they highly recommend this resort.


I was of the understanding that Quintus was no longer affiliated with The Ridge Tahoe.  It is my understanding that they only manage Hanalei Bay Resort and David Walley's Resort.



SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> Even this didn't get me answers which scares me even more!
> 
> Also none of the one bedrooms are with ocean view!
> 
> I have about three hours to still tell II no and not sure weather to try it or not.


There are one bedroom units with ocean views.  They are in the Guava Building.  It is unlikely that you will be assigned to this building if you are exchanging in.

As I have posted earlier, I stayed in the Hibiscus building last year.  I will likely stay in the Hibiscus or Bougainvillea Buildings next week.  I will post a review upon my return.  I know that the resort has mixed reviews, with the one bedroom units being the most maligned.  I have stayed in one bedroom units twice before in the past three years, and I have been happy with my accommodations.  I don't doubt those that have posted poor reviews in any forum.  However, it has been my impression that the timeshare management has been addressing maintenance issues in the timeshare units the past few years.

Everybody has their own preference when it comes to Hawaiian Islands and even which side of an island.  My wife prefers the Princeville area over any other part of Kauai and Kauai over any other island.  We have seen every timeshare development in Princeville, and we are of the opinion that Hanalei Bay Resort is the best value there.  I know some people prefer Shearwater, and that is fine.  We like Hanalei Bay Resort because the units have AC, there is beach access to the bay, the views from the grounds are great, and the grounds themselves are lovely.  For those who complain about having to walk back up the hill from the beach, there is a small shuttle.  It's not perfect, but it is paradise.


----------



## jlr10 (Nov 4, 2007)

We own at HB and were there in July of this year, and were advised there was a new manager.  1 and 2 bedroom units are in the timeshare program.  The 1 bedroom units with the best view are Guava.  The others are reported to be marginal.  The 2 bedroom units have the best view.  Although not technically lock off units the 2 bedroom units have 2 separate entrances.  In theory you could occupy one half and rent one half.

In our visit last summer was a mixed experience.  The grounds, as usual, are beautiful.  We purchased there mainly for the views.  Both the mountain and oceanview are good views.  However units near the pool would get the sounds from the Happy Talk Lounge.  If you like that sound it is great.  If not it would most likely be annoying.  the best views for the 2 bedroom are Plumaria, but Plumaria seems to have few Saturday checkin units.

For the first time in several of our stays there we found the management to be uncaring and incompetent. The manager checked us in, and it was all downhill from there. Their mantra to us from check in to check out was "We don't know what happened."  This was the response for reassigning our room after we made our reservations (after telling us different stories including we must have requested our oceanview unit exchanged for a pool view, to finally admitting it was done by them, but no one knew anything,) for the lack of response to maintenance (after the manager advised he would personally take care of it), to the total screw up of a reservation by the concierge. (We requested a trip booked for Thursday, they gave us written confirmation of a trip for Wednesday, but had actually booked us for Friday.)  No accomodation, or even apologies were offerred, just the standard response they didn't know what happened.  We had housekeeping show up, waking me from a nap, only to advise that it was time for lunch and leaving.

They are in the process of refurbishing the units.  The tile surrounds of the tub are being replaced with sheets of marble, and the sinks being replaced with sinks mounted on large (too high for short people) units with shelves, to try to accomodate for the lack of dressers in the units. At the owners meeting they advised they had to fire a plumber who did inadequate work.  Hopefully it was the one who did the unit we were in, which was in the Hala building, as the work was shoddy, and would do more to promote mold then irradicate it, since the walls around the tub did not meet by at least a half an inch, the plaster work was bumpy and uneven.  The bathrooms were dirty and had grunge on the baseboard, with suspicious yellow grunge near the toilet.  The living rooms have been redone and we liked the changes, which included a more comfortable couch and a green and yellow palate. the kitchen counters have been redone in granite, but the one in our unit was cracked at installation.  There is no wifi available in the units, and they have no intention of adding any in the near future.  In our prior visit they advised the owners requested the sales office be converted to a gym.  Instead they are planning to keep it a sales office for resales and other site sales, and turn the gazebo area into a gym, maybe, it depends on cost.

When we commented about the lack of concern and the service at checkout the same standard reply was given "I don't know what happened, but I heard that a lot this week."  

We will be back, since we own there, but if we had been there as a potential owner we would not have purchased there on this trip.  So much for the new management.

I am planning a trip to Kauai with a girlfriend.  Although we have the option to stay at Hanalei Bay it is her first trip to Hawaii. Even though Princeville is my favorite place of all the places I have visited, I will not risk taking her to HB until I am convinced the management knows what is happening at the resort.


----------



## Phill12 (Nov 8, 2007)

barndweller said:


> For future reference, Softballdad, keep your 2 bedroom at Ridge intact and deposit it at II for an AC. Use the full unit for an exchange to HAN ( put in a request & you'll get it.) Use the AC for another great week in a lot of places including Hawaii & Tahoe. The 2 bedroom units at HAN are not lock-offs (for depositing purposes) so to get one you usually must exchange an equal size.



 You are right about keeping the two bedroom. What happened was we love our Naegle building and going July 4th week each year and because of this we bought a second unit in the Ridge Tahoe Tower building (eoy) for trade most of the time.

 Barb that we deal with at our resales dept at the Ridge split it for us booking ski season for the lock-off and has already rented five days of the week.

 For 2010 we will book whole unit for ski and either rent or trade because we are not into ski seasons.

 Funny part here is I had a call from II today six days after canceling the unit and without seeing the remarks on file offered me the same unit.

 Really nice man and we talked about the problems at different resorts that give exchangers the worse units. He agreed and said now that the exchanger comes in behind the owner use and resort rentals. Said not fair but the resort can do anything they want.

  Hawaii hardest place to get and they offer me the same unit at Hanalei Bay as six days ago,unreal that in six days they have no takers!

 I wonder if this has anything to do with dropping the five star ratings? If five star resorts are holding their three star units for exchange then what is point of the rating anyway!:annoyed:


----------



## Bob P (Nov 9, 2007)

http://www.kauaiworld.com/articles/2007/11/09/news/news03.txt


----------



## wilma (Nov 9, 2007)

HBR furloughing employees! This doesn't surprise me. It seems that now that Quintus has sold out the resort, they are handing over a resort in pretty bad shape and letting the timeshare board and private owners deal with the problems. It's too bad, it's a beautiful piece of property but it has not been managed well.


----------



## barndweller (Nov 9, 2007)

Quintus is a lousy management company in my opinion. Although the David Wally Resort is very nice, I could never recommend anyone buy there, even resale. The developer, Quintus Resorts, LLC., have enjoyed very limited success as timeshare developers as far as I've been able to tell from the limited information I can find. I'm not sure they did okay financially as the developer at Hanalei Bay Resort.They started out selling whole ownerships for a real bargain & of course the best units were immediately sold. What remained were some 2 bedroom with nice views, a handful of 1 bedroom with nice views & a bunch of old, rundown hotel rooms with practically no view to market as traditional timeshare. Those converted hotel units are the units that generate almost all the complaints. People stay in these on bargain rates (or a studio  & some 1 bedrm exchanges & expect daily maid service & regular hotel amenities that Quintus Management does not include with the hotel units. They have done a really shoddy job of conversion on those units & only this year (after almost 10 years as the developer) has the BOD headed by president Gary Grottke, co-owner of Quintus, begun interior refurbishments. MF at Hanalei has been kept very low compared to other timeshare resorts in Hawaii, resulting in small reserve balances for upgrades & improvements. Owners are kept in the dark by the BOD. We receive a ballot & bill for MF once a year but there is never any other communication. We get no reports on meetings or results of elections. All my e-mails & notes to management have gone unanswered. I didn't even know that the GM had moved on to manage somewhere else. I have no idea who the new GM is! The growing number of owner, renter, & exchanger complaints point to a need to employ a new management company that will take a more agressive role in bringing this wonderful resort up to it's full potential. Owners need to bite the bullet & somehow get rid of Quintus, hire a full service management company, vote those developers off the BOD (I don't even know who the rest are!) & approve a special assessment plan. Only then will our resort become the top quality destination we all know it can be.


----------



## somerville (Nov 10, 2007)

I just arrived at the resort last night.  There was plenty of staff for checkin.  I will be attending the owners meeting on Monday.  I will try to get some answers.  If anyone has questions that they would like asked, send me an e-mail or PM.

Barndweller, the assistant manager, Jim Braman, was moved up to manager when Ray Blouin left.


----------



## McFail (Nov 11, 2007)

Try to find information on Quintus online. It's like they don't even exist other than HB and DW's.


----------



## Bob P (Nov 14, 2007)

somerville

Did you learn anything of interest at the owners meeting that you could share with us?  Thanks, Bob


----------



## somerville (Nov 14, 2007)

Bob P said:


> somerville
> 
> Did you learn anything of interest at the owners meeting that you could share with us?  Thanks, Bob



I sent you an e-mail.


----------



## Kenrabs (Nov 14, 2007)

Somerville, we will be at HBR in July 09. Do you think some of the current problems will be rectified by then? Our check-in day is a Friday Is that better or worse than any other day?


----------



## wilma (Nov 14, 2007)

somerville said:


> I sent you an e-mail.


Somerville, could you share the info from the owners meeting with everyone. I'll bet a lot of people are interested. Thanks!


----------



## somerville (Nov 14, 2007)

wilma said:


> Somerville, could you share the info from the owners meeting with everyone. I'll bet a lot of people are interested. Thanks!


I will share some.  A lot would only be of interest to owners.

As for furloughing employees, that only affected the restaurant.  I can tell you that there is no shortage of resort staff, and there is ongoing maintenance of the grounds, etc.

Quintus owns the bar and restaurant.  They are condos, like the timeshare units.  Obviously, Quintus has an interest in keeping them open.  Apparently, their operating loan fell through.  Quintus was planning on renovating the restaurant in January - February.  The plan now is to try and move it up with some staff now laid off.  The bar is open and is serving some food items from the restaurant menu.  Some staff has already been called back, but the restaurant will need to reopen before everyone is called back.

Quintus is still operating the sales center.  They are selling David Walley's out of there and HAN resales.


----------



## alanraycole (Nov 22, 2007)

*This is my favorite resort on the whole planet!*

There are a few things that a picky person could write negatively about HBR, but if you want a view to die for, reserve an ocean view at HBR. Yes, the rooms can be a bit musty on the lower levels... never noticed it on the higher levels... and I never saw any bugs. I own three weeks at HBR and a week at the Marriott Waiohi in Poipu... Marriotts are certainly among the best, most would agree... but I would rather stay at HBR than the Waiohi. The only reason I bought the Waiohi was for easier access to the attractions on that side of the island. HBR is all about the view... nothing there is sufficiently bad enough to tarnish the sheer amazement one enjoys while overlooking Hanalei Bay and the cliffs beyond... amazing. Did I say it is my favorite resort, anywhere. I also own a week in the Hilton system and have stayed at most of the Hilton resorts... extremely nice, but I still favor HBR.


----------



## gstepic (Nov 22, 2007)

*I thought it was very nice*

While my wife and her sister where doing a zipline adventure I drove around and explored the area. Right before I had to pick them up I stopped by the resort and a sales guy gave me a quickie tour, drove me down to the beach and showed me a room.

If we were to buy anything in Kauai I would be interested and I will keep an eye out for resales because I did like what I saw. Very attractive grounds and I like the idea of having a restaurant on premise. I did walk around the restaurant/bar area and it has a lot of potential because of the setting.

I did not get a chance to see the restaurant area of the Princeville Hotel but my understanding is it is very close. The price was very reasonable retail, I think he said 5 grand and of course I had to bring my wife back in the next 30 minutes to get this great deal! LOL! 

So is ownership in this resort fixed weeks or floating and are there any rights to any other properties? I am used to Fairfield with use of multiple properties so I am pretty ignorant of other time shares but this forum is really helping.

Gary


----------



## alanraycole (Nov 22, 2007)

*Those two question I can answer definitively...*

Weeks and units float. Owers who buy from the developer and own multiple weeks have first dibs... or so I was told. No, there is no in-network trading... just II.


----------



## wilma (Nov 23, 2007)

alanraycole said:


> Weeks and units float. Owers who buy from the developer and own multiple weeks have first dibs... or so I was told. No, there is no in-network trading... just II.



Actually multiple week owners get to reserve 23 months in advance, single week 22 months. But it makes no difference if you bought from the developer or resale as to when you reserve.


----------



## somerville (Nov 23, 2007)

alanraycole said:


> Weeks and units float. Owners who buy from the developer and own multiple weeks have first dibs... or so I was told. No, there is no in-network trading... just II.


As Wilma said, there is no preference for owners who bought from the developer.  However, when exchanging through II, I was told there is a priority for David Walley's and The Ridge Tahoe owners.


----------



## alanraycole (Dec 1, 2007)

*Somerville,*

Could you forward the referenced email about the owners meeting to me... I am an owner and anxious because of the furlough. Plus, I have reservations in January and would like to know if there is any risk of worsening events.


----------



## somerville (Dec 2, 2007)

alanraycole said:


> Could you forward the referenced email about the owners meeting to me... I am an owner and anxious because of the furlough. Plus, I have reservations in January and would like to know if there is any risk of worsening events.


Sent you an e-mail.


----------



## GregGH (Dec 4, 2007)

*paradise -- run by 3 star people*

We had the opportunity to rent a front ocean condo ( non-time share ) earlier this year - this place we love -- too bad the Quintus people don't have any money .... this is a once in a lifetime piece of property

Here is a nice link - to see the property --from the travel book people ( love their books on Hawaii)

http://www.wizardpub.com/kauai/krhanaleibay.html

See the attached picture - the view is the best I have ever seen ( but I am partial to the Princeville area )  ...now --how can I get more than 100k for file space on attachments ??

The faster someone with money gets the property --and who has a vision that this property deserves .... imho ....the better .... we are going back.


----------



## tfalk (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks like some movement in the right direction...

http://www.kauaiworld.com/articles/2007/12/06/news/news03.txt


----------



## GregGH (Dec 7, 2007)

tfalk said:


> Looks like some movement in the right direction...
> 
> http://www.kauaiworld.com/articles/2007/12/06/news/news03.txt



I think this just prolongs the agony ....   too little money to do the things that need to be done  ... for example is the 2nd swimming pool still missing tiles ?   Kauai is an area that just needs dollars to keep it up .... and when you pay TOO LITTLE for yearly maintenance costs --just who is kidding whom?

Sure - you don't want to pay MF for stupid things - but -  you can tell the resorts that are as NICE today as they where when they opened ... and then there is HBR.

What a truly wonderful piece of property - someone will buy it with a VISON of what it can become ... of what it should become ...  

imho

Greg


----------



## barndweller (Apr 17, 2008)

*Update on Hanalei Bay Resort*

I spent a fabulous week at my beloved HBR last month. I haven't taken the time to sit down & write a full review (I will, later) but wanted to give an update for anyone who has shied away because of previous bad reviews.

I was very pleased to see major improvement in the condition of the units & facilities. The desk personel were pleasant & helpful although most seemed to be quite new. There was in fact an ad posted in the local Kauai newspaper for front desk employees at HBR. Both pools look great with all tile in repair. All new filtering systems have been installed. The grounds have been improved with major tree trimming to improve everyone's views. The unit we stayed in had the new bathroom fixture. Very nice, but then I am tall so didn't notice that it would be difficult for a short person. The stupid luggage rack with mini-fridge in the master bedrooms is now gone. The TVs are new flat screens. Kitchen counters have been replaced with granite. The unit was very clean including the extensive sliding doors and the lanais & patio furnature. Overall, we like the new interiors and furnishings, although there is still some improvement that could be done to improve the kitchens. Appliances are starting to show lots of wear although everything worked fine.

There was no manager meeting the week we were there but we did speak to the manager several times during the week. He was friendly & responsive to inquiries. The sales room is now being converted to a store that will carry convienence grocery items & sundries. The small store that sold jewelry & such near the check-in has closed & is now an office. The restaurant is still closed but people sat on the veranda during the evening and there was a waitress from the Happy Talk to take orders. The bar has expanded the menu while the restaurant is closed. There is live music 7 nights a week as well as happy hour every Fri & Sat. When we called for service to cart our luggage at checkout, someone was there within 5 minutes.

We like the parking situation at HBR. Keeping vehicles restricted to a lot at the top of the resort keeps the peaceful ambiance we love. The resort is built on a hill but we don't find the walk strenuous including my 80 year old mother. We just take our time. Elevators would be nice but at the most there are only 2 flights of stairs to reach the highest units. Unless one is handicapped climbing 2 flights of stairs shouldn't be a problem for most people.

I received my ballot for elections today in the mail. I am very pleased to see 9 people running for the board including one of our own TUG members. Peter, you have my vote! Our beautiful resort is beginning to show major signs of what it could be. With some guidence from a board that has the owners interests I am sure HBR can become a top quality destination. Things are looking up at HBR.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 17, 2008)

Julie, how wonderful!  I have had some regrets about buying Shearwater because Hanalei is so beautiful, and because I would love to get out from under the big management company.  PAHIO was smaller, and I liked it better then, but now that is it Wyndham, there is just no hope of anyone getting on that board that is going to be looking out for the owners.  

I am so glad you are seeing improvements at Hanalei Bay.


----------



## somerville (Apr 17, 2008)

barndweller said:


> I received my ballot for elections today in the mail. I am very pleased to see 9 people running for the board including one of our own TUG members. Peter, you have my vote! Our beautiful resort is beginning to show major signs of what it could be. With some guidance from a board that has the owners interests I am sure HBR can become a top quality destination. Things are looking up at HBR.


Thanks, Julie.  I was going to e-mail you and solicit your vote, but I see I don't need to now.  I also received my election info today.  If you know any other owners, encourage them to vote for me.

Peter


----------



## wilma (Apr 18, 2008)

somerville said:


> My experience has been different than others.... We have not experienced the problems that others have reported with their rooms.  The HVAC system had been upgraded in the rooms when we were there last year.  The exterior was in good repair, and it appeared that there was an ongoing maintenance program.  The timeshare resort has an ongoing interior maintenance program.  There is only one building with 1BR units that has a view of the ocean.  The others have mountain views.  The grounds are very pretty, and you can walk to the beach.
> Some people who have reviewed the resort have stayed in some of these units.  That said, not all of the poor reviews have come from occupants of wholly owned units.
> 
> We like the resort so much, that we have purchased two 2BR EOY intervals in the past year (resale, of course).  The 2BR units generally have better views.


I get the feeling from your comments that you believe things are pretty good at HBR. Could you share your reasons for wanting to be on the HOA board and your goals for HBR, thanks.


----------



## somerville (Apr 18, 2008)

Wilma, I sent you a PM.


----------



## alanraycole (Apr 19, 2008)

*Calling all owners and board nominees...*

My major concerns are the condition of the condos and the maintenance fees, especially the implication of the two combined... the implication being that something is seriously messed up. I would want a credible explanation of how a resort with maintenance fees among the highest on the island ends up losing II's highest rating when resorts with much lower maintenance fees have maintained II's highest rating. For example, The Cliffs Club has II's highest rating with a maintenance fee of about $900 (using round numbers) for a two bedroom. Lawaii also immediately comes to mind as a resort with lower maintenance fees maintaining II's highest rating. 

Too bad there cannot be a forum maintained with plenty of time before the election where both the current board members and those seeking membership can address owner concerns. Maybe, we can start one here.

Unless Quitus could offer some unimaginably convincing argument, the first order of business for the new board would be to find a better management company, if I had my way.


----------



## barndweller (Apr 20, 2008)

I agree with you Alan. I have already expressed my desire to hire a different management company. I believe Quintus is doing a poor job given the MF we pay already. I do know that keeping good staff is difficult. It is hard to find employees willing to make the drive to Princeville when there are plenty of jobs at the Poipu area with all the rampant new development there. But turnover is not the primary problem. The money spent for "improvements" such as the bathroom remodels may have been misspent since the work was done poorly and the initial contractor was fired. I think the board has done a poor job of overseeing where & how the MF have gone because Quintus controlled the board & they were more concerned with promoting their other resort. Obviously they are not in sound financial shape( having closed the restaurants at both resorts) and are not really managing much of anything! The first order of business is to get a new board elected consisting of owners. Then we can go forward with full disclosure & communication that until now has been completely absent.


----------



## wilma (Apr 21, 2008)

alanraycole said:


> My major concerns are the condition of the condos and the maintenance fees, especially the implication of the two combined...
> 
> Too bad there cannot be a forum maintained with plenty of time before the election where both the current board members and those seeking membership can address owner concerns. Maybe, we can start one here.
> 
> Unless Quintus could offer some unimaginably convincing argument, the first order of business for the new board would be to find a better management company, if I had my way.



I agree totally and wish those running for the board had included a statement describing why they wanted to be on the board, and what they would work on. Communication clearly needs improvement. Quintus was fairly sleazy in selling out the resort and handing over the 1 bedrooms in their current state. Any fixing up will have to be paid for by the timeshare owners and increased fees. The location and grounds are beautiful but many of the 1 bedrooms are pretty bad.


----------



## dakotakid (Apr 25, 2008)

*Update on restaurant*

We just got back from Kauai last week and while there we stopped in at Hanalei Bay to see if the restaurant was open yet. It was not but I did ask one of the employees about it and he said that re-opening it had been put on hold as there was someone other than Quintus interested in running it along with the Happy Talk lounge. He said the decision was due this week.


----------



## GregGH (Mar 16, 2010)

Bump to thread ...   have I missed additional threads on HBR ?   Or has the good stuff gone to the 'owners only' site?   I like to know if this gets better -the location is just too good to be true and some day someone will figure out how to improve.

Greg


----------

